# Wie finde ich das Package netscape.javascript?



## klausi41 (22. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, dass JSObject für die Kommunikation mit JavaScript benutzt. Das Applet ist Teil einer Web-Applikation und soll jetzt auf einem Tomcat zum laufen gebracht werden.

Als Entwicklungsumgebung nutze ich JBuilderX, und dort ist das Package netscape.javascript einfach Teil des Lieferumfanges.

Mein Problem: Wie finde ich das Jar-Verzeichnis im JBuilder, das das entsprechende Package enthält, so dass ich es in meine Web-Applikation integrieren kann?

Oder weiß jemand, woher ich das Package sonst bekommen kann? Habe auch schon auf der Netscape-Seite geschaut und es merkwürdigerweise dort nicht gefunden ... (gut versteckt oder schlecht gesucht?)

Vielen DAnk für jeden Hinweis!

Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. März 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=272810

Gruß Tom


----------

